# Topics > Robotics > Robotic exoskeletons, robot suit, wearable robotics >  XOS 2 Exoskeleton, Raytheon Company,  Waltham, Massachusetts, USA

## Airicist

Manufacturer - Raytheon Company

Sarcos on Wikipedia

----------


## Airicist

The Sarcos Robot 

 Uploaded on Apr 15, 2011




> Benjamin Stephens is a Ph.D. student in the Robotics Institute at Carnegie Mellon University. He is originally from Oklahoma, but received his undergraduate degree in Mechanical Engineering at Northwestern University.
> 
> His PhD research focuses on the control of humanoid robot balance and push recovery for force-controlled robots. He is interested in the use of real-time optimal control for robust control of very complex systems. Using his knowledge and experience, he hopes to make legged/humanoid robots more capable of operating in rough and uncertain environments. He also believes this work will lead to the creation of new intelligent assistive devices such as prosthetics and exoskeletons.
> 
> To learn more about Ben's research and see other videos of the Sarcos Robot in action visit his personal webpage:
> https://www.cs.cmu.edu/~bstephe1

----------


## Airicist

Raytheon Sarcos - Robotic Slave Arms 

Published on Jul 4, 2012

----------

